# RIP Johann Johannsson



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 10, 2018)

Very sad news:
http://deadline.com/2018/02/johann-...the-theory-of-everything-composer-1202284591/


----------



## Chris Hurst (Feb 10, 2018)

Very sad news. Enjoyed his music immensely.

Thoughts with his family and those close to him.


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 10, 2018)

Oh no. This is VERY sad news. 
Loved his work, so beautiful.

Thoughts and prayers for his friends and family.


----------



## funnybear (Feb 10, 2018)

Very sad. One of my favourite composers.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 10, 2018)

WTF! Quite devastated! I really think he and Desplat are my two favorites.

I hope it has nothing to do with the BR 2049 fiasco or I'm going to be writing letters including, well I won't mention it right now.

F!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 10, 2018)

If someone locates a condolence book online can you please let us know.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 10, 2018)

We can only speculate as to the cause of his death.
But so far, no one close to him, his agent included, has mentioned it.
Which makes me think that it may not be due to illness or natural causes.
This business is so ruthless and hard on the soul...


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 10, 2018)

I have some thoughts I'm keeping close to the vest right now, if they turn out to be true I may never forgive certain individuals or the industry in general.



Patrick de Caumette said:


> We can only speculate as to the cause of his death.
> But so far, no one close to him, his agent included, has mentioned it.
> Which makes me think that it may not be due to illness or natural causes.
> This business is so ruthless and hard on the soul...


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2018)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> We can only speculate as to the cause of his death.
> But so far, no one close to him, his agent included, has mentioned it.
> Which makes me think that it may not be due to illness or natural causes.
> This business is so ruthless and hard on the soul...



Some people on reddit are saying it was a heart attack. He seemed like a strong willed person, I would be double shocked if it wasn't a random health issue.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 10, 2018)

Such sad news for our community and for lovers of music in general. He was a true artist, the real deal, and he will be greatly missed!!


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 10, 2018)

Looks like Mary Magdalene will have been his last project.


----------



## AlexRuger (Feb 10, 2018)

One of my absolute favorites. You know how some composers just seem to _get _you? Like, your specific aesthetic, you both seem to feel certain emotional colors in the same shade, etc? He was one of those for me. Brilliant artist who spoke deeply to me, regardless of the project for which he was writing.

What a loss. Man. I hope his family is as okay as they can be during a situation such as this.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 10, 2018)

Ohh no! so sad. 

I'll say this on Norwegian: Lev vel!
It means that we should live a meaningful life while we can. 

Best. 
Ryan.


----------



## Anders Bru (Feb 10, 2018)

A great artist and a huge inspiration. He will be greatly missed!


----------



## D Halgren (Feb 10, 2018)

Heartbreaking!!! I hope we can one day hear his work from BR2049. He and Richter are my favorites.


----------



## Strezov (Feb 10, 2018)

Really in shock - quite young, 48! This business is ruthless indeed - no matter the reason, there is so much streess involved... RIP!


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 10, 2018)

Stunned. He was such a talent. One of the few who really lived & breathed at the edges of music and made it acceptable for many. But worst of all he has left behind a daughter. Thoughts & condolences are with her.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 10, 2018)

Very shocked to hear the sad news. I'm a big fan of Johann Johannsson, at 48 years old, he was way too young. 

Peace be upon him.


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 10, 2018)

shocked. I've been looking in line for cause of death


----------



## Nmargiotta (Feb 10, 2018)

This is so sad. Complete shock to the community. Gone so young.


----------



## zolhof (Feb 10, 2018)

This is unbelievable. I hope his family and friends find the strength necessary to get through this difficult moment.

One of the greats of our time that had so much more to give. Too early, man... too early.


----------



## CT (Feb 10, 2018)

Damn. What an awful loss.


----------



## Mundano (Feb 10, 2018)

very sad news . Rest in Peace.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 10, 2018)

Very surprising and sad. I loved _Sicario _and _Arrival_.


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 10, 2018)

Sad news.
RIP


----------



## J-M (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm not familiar with his scores except for Arrival (which I quite liked), but this definitely came out of nowhere...No one is here forever, but he left too early.


----------



## StephenForsyth (Feb 10, 2018)

Always thought (probably like most) he had his best score left in him too, utter shame.


----------



## bryla (Feb 10, 2018)

Shared this on Facebook: 
To me a great summary of his work and a beautiful requiem.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 10, 2018)

Terrible news. Such a promising thinker and composer.


----------



## Iskra (Feb 10, 2018)

:-( :-(


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 10, 2018)

Listen to this at least once per day ever since discovering it several months ago... and I hope Jóhann is on an even better flight as I listen to this now:


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 10, 2018)

bryla said:


> Shared this on Facebook:
> To me a great summary of his work and a beautiful requiem.



Oooof. I haven't always been into his music but I loved the Miner's Hymns and this track is kinda crushing me in light of this news. Poor guy.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 10, 2018)

Oh my, that is such shocking news. So young and talented. He had an amazing career ahead of him.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 10, 2018)

I only found Johann's music a couple of years ago. I am stunned that he is already gone ... glad that he created a legacy before he left ... and saddened to think of all the music he still had in him that now will go unheard.


----------



## dannymc (Feb 11, 2018)

saddened and shocked. the tones & colors of his music were just raw emotion. RIP Johann in music heaven.

Danny


----------



## Mundano (Feb 11, 2018)

very sad.. if you want some insights of Johannsons career read this article:
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...late-icelandic-composer-who-made-loss-sublime

"It’s an immense loss to have a musician and composer at the height of his powers die so young. We’ll never know how great the collaborations that Sakamoto wanted to happen could have been, beyond the tantalisingly great remix that Jóhannsson did for him last year. *We may never hear Jóhannsson’s rejected Blade Runner 2049 score*, and we’ll certainly never have the decades of great work that he undoubtedly still had in him. The loss is total." Joe Muggs, The Guardian


----------



## Architekton (Feb 11, 2018)

RIP


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 11, 2018)

I only learned about him after seeing Arrival, and had been devouring his music since then. Terribly sad.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2018)

Loved his Sicario and Arrival scores. What a terrible waste of talent and life.


----------



## Rohann (Feb 11, 2018)

I had no idea Sakamoto had wanted to collaborate with him. Such a tragically missed opportunity.

News of this hit me pretty hard last night, he was quickly becoming one of my favourites and I was convinced we had yet to hear his best work.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Mundano (Feb 12, 2018)

synthpunk said:


>



that brings me to thoughts about Blade Runner 2049...


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 12, 2018)

With respect, I think it's a bit too early to discuss this. We must allow some time to grieve and respect Johann. Hopefully some details will come out then we can intelligently discuss that subject and also as artists how we can learn from his passing to make our lives and the music industry better.



Mundano said:


> that brings me to thoughts about Blade Runner 2049...


----------



## Mundano (Feb 12, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> With respect, I think it's a bit too early to discuss this.


you are right! my excuses!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 12, 2018)

synthpunk said:


>




That's brilliant!


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Feb 12, 2018)

Very sad news, very shocked to hear this news, 48 is no age. He was a unique talent. RIP Jóhann


----------



## Fleer (Feb 13, 2018)

Just got to know his earlier work. Makes you think there will be no future. Sad.


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 14, 2018)

News article on Johann from The Hollywood Reporter. No substantive change in what we know about the circumstances but some interesting comments from a close colleague of his from Berlin.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...-friends-shocked-questions-unanswered-1084815


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm listening to his score for 'The Mercy', great music, but haven't seen the movie.

The passing away of Johann Johannsson is a huge loss for film music, and music in general.

I will miss his music a lot, I saw him a few years ago when he was giving a live concert at UCLA's Royce Hall. It was a great event with visuals.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 17, 2018)

Just released today, a wonderful tribute


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 17, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I'm listening to his score for 'The Mercy', great music, but haven't seen the movie.
> 
> The passing away of Johann Johannsson is a huge loss for film music, and music in general.
> 
> I will miss his music a lot, I saw him a few years ago when he was giving a live concert at UCLA's Royce Hall. It was a great event with visuals.



Was this The Miner’s Hymns? I believe it was on Valentine’s Day a few years ago. We enjoyed it.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> Was this The Miner’s Hymns? I believe it was on Valentine’s Day a few years ago. We enjoyed it.



Yes, that's right. It was a unique program.


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 18, 2018)

My favourite...hope it gets released someday:


----------



## A3D2 (Feb 22, 2018)

A terrible loss. My thoughts are with his family...


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 3, 2018)

A nice tribute from some of the Spitfire Team
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/editorial/features/johann-johannsson/


----------



## Will Blackburn (May 13, 2018)

Had no idea he died. Rip :(


----------

